# 3 of 4 burners are always full power??? Whirlpool Gold Stove/Range



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes, you will need to replace all the burner switches that are doing this


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And or check the wiring between the switches and the burners.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sdsester said:


> And or check the wiring between the switches and the burners.


check for what? the switches are obviously bad what would you be checking for in the wiring?


----------

